# a few newbies



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2009)

Here a some picts. of a few plants that decided to get into my car when I had to drive back from the Aachen orchid show:




left side: 
front: delenatii album
back: Franz Glanz

middle: wardii album

right side:
front: small kovachii
back: Joyce Hasegawa




left side:
front: Dollgoldi
back: fairrieanum
right side:
front: fairrieanum
back: St. Swithin




left front: malipo
left back: lawrenceanum
right front: concolor
right back: delenatii alba 2 spikes !





Harold Koopowitz; here I am very curious to see what the blooms will look like (hopefully not too deformed  )

Jean


----------



## Hakone (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Jean,
very nice , delenatii album with 2 spikes costs 45 euro ?


----------



## GuRu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Jean,

That's an impressive big haul - good luck and good growing with all these beauties. All these plants look really good and seem to be healthy and in excellent conditions. I'm particularly curios about the Phrag. kovachii - will it grow well? Looking forward to seeing its flowers in few years. 
Unfortunately I didn't go to Aachen because it's too far away from where I live 



Hakone said:


> Hello Jean,
> very nice , delenatii album with 2 spikes costs 45 euro ?


Hakone, who talks about expenses with regard to an addiction, no smoker, no junkie and no paphs grower.  Although paphs growing is a more useful addiction than the two other mentioned ones - at least in my eyes.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 1, 2009)

Very Nice Jean !!
Are prices still interesting in Germany - I can see that the choice and quality is still very good there


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 1, 2009)

You call that A FEW?  great haul!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> Very Nice Jean !!
> Are prices still interesting in Germany - I can see that the choice and quality is still very good there



I think they are Uri! Hakone is right for the delenatii album with 2 spikes from Cramer! A large part of the plants come from Franz Glanz (you can have a look at his prices in his online shop => http://www.woessnerorchideen.de/ ). I got the malipo, the lawrenceanum and Koopowitz from Schronen for +/- 20 Euro each, I find this totally correct for those spiking plants.
Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 1, 2009)

wow... nice!!!


----------



## Elena (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic haul, Jean! I look forward to seeing some of those buds open.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2009)

Need someone to clean-out, er, I mean clean your car?!? :evil: Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

A few??? LOL. Interesting how orchid addiction affects one's ability to count. :rollhappy:

Very nice acquisitions Jean.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2009)

What a nice purchase!

I don't think I've ever seen a Paph with such a perfect fan as your HK.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 2, 2009)

Those could follow me home ,too !!!!:clap: Nice collection !


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> You call that A FEW?  great haul!


 


Yoyo_Jo said:


> A few??? LOL. Interesting how orchid addiction affects one's ability to count. :rollhappy:
> 
> Very nice acquisitions Jean.


I have to agree, Jean, You can't count! The lawrencianum looks like it will be a nice dark one. Nice haul


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Great haul!!!!! Can't wait to see the blooms...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2009)

Rose 's statement from the delenatii progression thread conc. *Hall of Shame*! 



goldenrose said:


> Darn! I could have started things off - had a paph bloom with dorsal & pouch - no petals!



me too Rose 

here the first should-be bloom of delenatii album :  dorsal and left petal fused! I just hope that the 2nd bud will turn out ok:




Bloom of H. Koopowitz! Pouch and petal are misshaped:




fortunately, concolor opening looks ok  :




as well as lawrenceanum!

Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely all of them!!! I guess that the next blooms will look much better!!!!..

BRAVO!!! Keep up the good work...


----------

